# While-Schleife unterbrechen



## Eiszwerg (23. Februar 2003)

Halli Hallo Hallöchen ;o)

Folgende Problematik:::

ich habe eine While-Schleife, die ausgeführt wird, wenn ich einen Button drücke. Nur, wie beende ich diese Schleife wieder? Ich dachte da so an einen STOP-Button.


Hintergrund:::

In der While-Schleife werden meine LEDs am Parallel-Port im KnightRider-Style angesteuert... Und da ich noch ein paar andere Muster machen will, soll man den KnightRider ja auch mal anhalten können...


Danke für brauchbare Hinweise *g*


----------



## Rosikopter (23. Februar 2003)

*Zähler*

Hi

hier mein Vorschlag:

Baue einen unabhänigen Zähler in deine Schleife ein der bei jedem Schleifendurchlauf hochzählt. Dann noch eine If-Abfrage wann der Zähler einen bestimmten wert erreicht hat (zB 100 Schleifendurchläufe) und unterbrich dann die Schleife mit "exit Sub".

Sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen:

Schleife...
....
If Zähler > "Wert" Then
exit Sub
End if
....

ich hofe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Eiszwerg (23. Februar 2003)

hast mich wohl leider ein wenig missverstanden. ich wollte keine begrenzte Schleife, sondern selber per Knopfdruck entscheiden können, wann "schluss" ist. Habe es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich eine globale Variable setze. Die ist bei Beginn der Schleife = 0 und die Schleife läuft while Var = 0 ... dann in der while noch DoEvents und dann nen Button (Stop) der Var = 1 macht. Dann klappt das auch ganz jut ;-)

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Grimreaper (24. Februar 2003)

- Boolsche Variable einbauen
- Bei Click auf Schaltfläche (nur möglich wenn DoEvents in der Schleife ist) wird Variable True
- If Bool = True Exit Do

mfg Grimreaper

[edit: hab nicht gesehen, dass dein Prob schon gelöst ist, aber Bool ist dafür trotzdem besser als Integer]


----------

